# Turbo levo fsr Chain drops !!



## wimlevo (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello, i just returned from Finale Ligure (enduro paradise in Italy)

I really worked the bike and like my previous holiday, the same thing happened again...the chain starts dropping off, getting worse and worse.
This happens on fast non pedalling rocky,bumpy sections. This time it got so bad that the chain slammed into the spokes, destroying most of them and ending my ride :madmax:

what would be the solution? Aftermarket chain guide? which? More tension on the derailleur? Is this even possible?

Any solution would be helpfull, because this is holding me back on the trails.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

What kind of rear derailleur does it have?

Have you checked that the chain length is OK?


----------



## e-wa (May 4, 2008)

There was another guy on here that had the same problem, never heard what the outcome was.


----------



## wimlevo (Sep 24, 2016)

Sram xo1, chainlength is ok


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Put a Luna Cycle chain, which is wide/narrow on my BBS02 and no problems (any wide/narrow should do the same). However, "I think" increasing the tension screw as far as possible will help too.


----------



## tcarvacho (Dec 31, 2015)

Same problem here, I'm planning on adding a C-GUIDE to see if it's solve the problem.


----------



## wimlevo (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks nice and simple this C-Guide eco. I will also try this.
Let's hope this works...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Interesting, I've never dropped one once on my Levo.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Chain stretch? Try a new chain.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Are you riding in muddy conditions or dry? Basically is mud gathering on the front chain ring and chain?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

You are using higher gear ratios which in itself does not have as much chain tension as the larger low cogs. In power on power off situations the chain is jumping up and down more than you would think and the lack of tension can make it do weird things.

I am curious though how your spokes got taken out as that is usually the result of the chain coming off the large cog and going down in between the cassette and the spokes and is because the L screw on the derailleur is not adjusted properly.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Jamie_MTB (Nov 18, 2004)

Have you moved the top guide as low as possible?

Finale Ligure is very very harsh on bikes and body!


----------



## Rob997 (Jul 1, 2007)

15 rides, no drops.


----------



## BigBruce (May 25, 2016)

I had the same problem. Its the rear free hub. One of the or all 3palls is ready to go. It creates to much drag and the chain is moving even though you are not pedaling. Mine exploded and Specialized had to replace the rear wheel. The local shop wanted to make me pay for the labor to remove and replace the tire, cassett, and disk so I did it my self.
I told them if you bought a new car and a rim cracked the car dealer would replace it at no cost. They said Specialized only pays for parts not labor. Great way to treat a $7500 customer.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## tcarvacho (Dec 31, 2015)

Solved... the c-guide help and fine Tunning the front top guide also help, it have to be slight tilt down in the front, not just as low as possible. Pass from 3 chain drop a ride to 0!


----------



## wimlevo (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks for al the replies. 
First of all big thanks to specialized, they replaced all my spokes (stronger ones) and all of the other work for free. NICE. They also opted for a solution similar to the C guide, a little bulkier than the c guide, so I put a c guide on myself and I haven't dropped the chain since... I haven't put the bike through Finale Ligure conditions, I admit, but it seems fine for the moment.
God, I love this bike...imagine it 5 kg lighter...


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I did notice at our local demo some of the chain guides were being moved by riders who bumped them during rides, and I had to readjust them back into place. I don't know if they had any chain drops as no one said anything as to that happening.

Being plastic I wouldn't tighten them too tight as it might deform the plastic around the bolt hole. Rather back at the shop I used Locktite on the bolt. I haven't had a chain drop personally on any rides yet!


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

I had an FSR Levo out last weekend on demo & dropped the chain twice. I thought at the time it may of needed an adjustment of the guide , I was the first to ride this on trails so was thinking just a setup issue.
I must admit coming from recent knee surgery I had a ball on it & my knees were thanking me.


----------

